# Webmin on Slackware



## Enigma (Jan 26, 2002)

Webmin comes with Mandrake, Redhat and several other builds of Linux. It's also easy to install on most other builds if you need it, but what about Slackware?

Slackware doesn't have the shell "SH". Instead, it has a link to "BASH". This poses as a problem to Webmin as it needs SH.

How do I fix this? I've tried ignoring dependancies whilst installing the RPM, but doing that simply causes the installation to fail miserably. 
Any help regarding this would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Enigma (Jan 26, 2002)

Well, I'll answer my own question.

I was using a RPM which wanted /bin/sh

I just downloaded the .tar.gz, used it's AWESOME install script and it works like a charm.

Thanks for my help  
hehe


----------



## MikeV (Jul 1, 1999)

You tried to use an RPM on slackware, which by default slackware doesn't like. You made the right move by downloading the source, since there wasnt' a "slackpack" available.

-M


----------

